# Fishing? Catching? Anything?



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Not much activity on here lately, is the fishing that bad? I can't find any hybrids but did get some nice w.b. the last couple of days. I can't ever remeber getting 5+" of rain and the river not rising significantly, at least it cooled the water down. Hopefully the water tigers show up soon.
Cady


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Cady, been awhile!
Did you get the temp while you were out?
I noticed the same thing, barely brought the OR up 6 inches downtown best I can tell driving back and forth over it this week.
The LMR came up to over 9 feet, but is back close to drought pool, within 1/2 foot I think.
Just been too dry to make any river stay up any length of time.
LMJ


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

The wipers are hitting on the Ohio....I used a jighead with a white grub, and, believe it or not, wet flies. Caught about a dozen under 1 pound along with several saugeye. One saugeye was over a pound. Fishing from the bank near a boat ramp...go figure. The wipers were vicious. Hooked one of size but I was really counting on the action and was using 4 lb. test....snap. Was using my bait catching pole which is usually rigged with a few wet flies and a jig head on the bottom
Best times for me right now are just before dawn til about 9am and just before sunset until it gets dark. 
Since they were hitting I experimented with different colors and grubs....best combo of all was a silver jig head with big eyes tipped with 1/2 of a nightcrawler.....that caught a fish every other cast... I was there for cats.....none...nada...not even a run for 5 hours with fresh bluegill and cut skippies...good thing the wipers and saugeye were hitting.....


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Where were you fishing, what general locale?


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, not much action on the OR for me either, so I went to East Fork last week and this weekend and caught a few, but nothing to get too excited about. I tried to put in at Twin Bridges in the yak and there wasn't enough water in there to make it a mile before it dried to a small trickle....then the rain came.

East Fork Lake must have held back the water. The campers beach went from the buoys being almost on the ground to being 300+ feet from shore! Didn't do the fishing much good though.

I'm going to hit the OR this week, but with not much rain in the forecast, I'm not getting my hopes up. However, I will keep trying 

CW


----------



## redboat (May 27, 2007)

The water was up at the Greenup dam. Put in at Burkey Point and the dock was under water, course it doesn't take much for that doc. Caught six wipers, one being 6 lbs, what a fight, took ten minutes to get it in. And a few channel. They had four gates open and running fairly hard, the current was sift. And they hit early, and it was cold and windy.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Did you get the temp while you were out?


Temperature 62 degrees at Augusta, Kentucky on Wednesday, October 31st. Water stained.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Aw, that's a great temp!
Greenup this morning, at the boils.
LMJ


----------

